# Acid Blend to Apple Cider Wine



## PCharles (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey friends, I'm in the process of starting some apple cider wine today. I was trying to determine the TA using my kit and found I was not getting an end point. It appears my TA kit is dead. Does anyone have a ball park amount per gallon of acid blend to add? I'm using apple cider obtained from our local apple orchard. I figure I'll need to add something this evening. 

Thanks for the assistance. 

Paul


----------



## Deezil (Sep 3, 2011)

I would rather leave it as is, than ballpark it. Every batch is different, and you dont want to add too much & fight cold stabilizing


----------



## PCharles (Sep 3, 2011)

*Here is a recipie I found online*

I found this after doing a net search for apple cider wine.

For every gallon of cider add to it:
* 1 Pound of Cane Sugar
* 1 Teaspoon of Yeast Nutrient
* 1/8 Teaspoon of Pectic Enzyme
* 1-1/2 Teaspoon of Acid Blend
* 1/4 Teaspoon of Wine Tannin
* 1/8 Teaspoon of Ascorbic Acid
* 1 Campden Tablet (crushed and dissolved)

A little later, you will also be adding 1 Package of Lalvin EC-1118 for every batch up to 5 gallons in size. All of the above items can be found on our web site at: www.eckraus.com

That looks reasonalble.


----------



## fecallama (Sep 3, 2011)

PCharles said:


> Hey friends, I'm in the process of starting some apple cider wine today. I was trying to determine the TA using my kit and found I was not getting an end point. It appears my TA kit is dead. Does anyone have a ball park amount per gallon of acid blend to add? I'm using apple cider obtained from our local apple orchard. I figure I'll need to add something this evening.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> Paul



I would go to the homebrew shop and spend the $12 to get a new titration kit. I'm a control freak


----------



## PCharles (Sep 3, 2011)

*New TA Kit*

I'm going to do that, but they close at noon... too late today. 

As one of the ancients said, the dye is cast. I've modified this recipie a bit. I added six well ripened bananas to boiling water, cooked them down, then strained them. I added this to the must. Also, in addition to the sugar, I've added about 24 oz of honey. At this point, the SG is 1.083. I'm satisfied with that, so no more sugar. 

I'm going to go with the 1.5 ts of acid blend and 1/4 ts of wine tanin. I'm looking for a dry wine. This is to be used with my jalapeño mint wine. 

This is just a 2 gallon experiment. I'll be making a larer batch as fall progresses. 

Thanks for the suggestions.

Paul


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2011)

Paul, this is another link to look at..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5608&highlight=apple+cider


----------



## Calvus (Sep 3, 2011)

I just did an apple cider/concentrate base for a jalapeno and did 1tsp per gal of acid blend which brought the TA up to .70. The 10 cans of concentrate that I used though has some citric acid added however. My gut would tell me to start with 1tsp/gal right now and then after you get a test kit you can adjust more from there.


----------



## Julie (Sep 3, 2011)

fecallama said:


> I would go to the homebrew shop and spend the $12 to get a new titration kit. I'm a control freak



I agree, you don't need to adjust acid right away, you can wait until after fermentation. I check acid before fermentation to make sure I have enough acid to not hamper my fermentation,


----------

